# New Gear Resolutions 2016



## tcmatthews (Jan 16, 2016)

Continuing the theem from last year's http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=24541.0 from Mackguyver.

*What are your new Gear Resolutions for 2016?*


From the who is getting what list last year


tcmatthews said:


> Get out to take pictures more often.
> 16-35 f4L ? Sony FE16-35f4
> New Mac Book Pro
> New printer
> ...



As you can see this was a multi year list. This years resolutions.


Get out and use my current gear more.
Travel more.
Figure out what I really want for a travel camera.
Decide on new full frame DSLR.
Decide on a new high MP camera
Get rid of anything of value that is currently not serving a purpose.
Sony FE 35f1.4
Canon 100-400L II
Replacement for M/Sony Nex6
Get EF-s 15-85 repaired.
Get 100L Macro cleaned.

Biggest surprises last year was getting a 7DII. It was a ridiculous price in the Canon refurb store and I could not resist. My A7II received a huge autofocus firmware update making my Canon lens actual autofocus on the camera. And after buying a 16-35 f4 L I came to the curious decision to just sell my 6D while I can get something for it. I now have a 7DII to use for wildlife. I finally upgraded my metabones III adapter to the metabones IV adapter. I was pleasantly surprised that my Tamron 28-75f2.8 now focuses on my Sony A7II. 

The 6D, EOS M, and Nex6 are in a box being sent into Amazon for trade in. 

Unless the Canon 5DIV knocks it out of the park I am waiting for the 6DII announcement before deciding on a new DSLR. I will compare it to the 5Dr and 5DIV before making up my mind. (I hope my early prediction that the 6DII will be released fall 2017 is wrong.)

I am really considering going m4/3 for a light travel camera. But that would mean three camera systems so the A6100 is more likely. This is especially true if it supports autofocus with DSLR lenses like the A7II and A7rII.

*Edit:* fixed URL


----------



## JMZawodny (Jan 16, 2016)

To kick off the new year, I ordered a new tripod and pano-gimbal head from RRS. It should be here next week. I plan to mount a 980mm f/7 on it.

Second item will be either a 1Dx2 or a 5D4.

That should suffice for 2016 unless there is a replacement for the 24-70 f2.8 L with IS.

Update: The tripod and pano-gimbal head arrived yesterday. Oh my! I can't wait to put it to use. Naturally, the next 3 days will be snow, rain, snow ...


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jan 16, 2016)

Try and get a Canon 500 F4 Mk2 without selling a kidney or two.
That's it - happy with the rest of my set-up.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm salivating over the new Fuji 100-400, but hope that the vague rumor that canon might do a 150-600 is true.


----------



## rfdesigner (Jan 17, 2016)

tcmatthews said:


> Continuing the theem from last year's from Mackguyver
> 
> *What are your new Gear Resolutions for 2016?*
> 
> ...



mine is much more humdrum

Go FF.

if that's a 6D, fine, but as I won't top £1000 until Christmas I'm keeping up interest in the possibilty of the 6DII.. I'll have to see what price it comes in at and how soon it turns up grey.


----------



## tpatana (Jan 18, 2016)

I need new body. Depending on the 1DX2 specs, it might be that, or 5D4, or 5DsR.

Also planning to rent some of the big whites for specific events. Although I'm afraid I like them too much and then it'll be really expensive rental.


----------



## Sabaki (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm looking at fewer things this year:

Canon EF 16-35 f/4
Canon MP-E65
Manfrotto 1004BAC Air-Cushioned Compact Stand


----------



## gregorywood (Jan 18, 2016)

With 2015 having been a good year for me as far as gear acquisition/upgrades, I must admit that at this point, I'm pretty darn happy with my kit. It's been an evolution over many years of buying something, trying it, and typically selling it to fund something better. It has been a lengthy cycle - here is what I have now and what I have been through since 2011:

Current Kit:

Canon EF 15mm f/2.8 Fisheye (2014)
Canon EF 35mm f/2 IS USM (2013)
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM (2015)
Canon EF 16-35mm f/4L IS USM (2015)
Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM (2014)
Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L USM (2014)
Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM II (2015)
Canon EF 2x Teleconverter III (2015)

Past Owned:

Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS (2011)
Canon EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS (2011)
Sigma DC 18-50mm f/2.8-4.5 OS HSM (2012)
Sigma DC 18-250mm f/3.5-6.3 OS HSM (2013)
Canon EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM (2012)
Canon EF-S 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM (2012)
Canon EF-S 60mm f/2.8 Macro USM (2012)
Canon EF 28mm f/1.8 USM (2012)
Canon EF 40mm f/2.8 STM (2013)
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II (2011)
Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM (2013)
Sigma DG 50mm f/1.4 EX HSM (2014)
Sigma DG 85mm f/1.4 EX HSM (2014)
Canon EF 85mm f/1.8 USM (2014)
Canon EF 100mm f/2 USM (2013)
Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L IS USM Macro (2015)
Canon EF 17-40mm f/4L USM (2014)
Canon EF 24-85mm f/3.5-4.5 USM (2012)
Canon EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5/6 IS USM (2012)
Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L IS USM (2013)
Canon EF 70-300mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM (2011)
Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS USM (2014)
Sigma DG 50-500mm f/4.5-6.3 APO OS HSM (2014)
Canon EF 1.4x II Teleconverter Extender (2014)

I look at what I have, and it covers everything I need for what I shoot. As a confirmed GAS sufferer, I keep looking for something to optimize, but honestly, I'm happy. I've been through a lot of prime lenses and I think that unless they are f/2 or wider and at really good quality, it's not worth the expense (for me). My last purchase was the 16-35mm f/4 IS and the 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II and those are my most used lenses. Right behind them are the 24-105mm f/4 and the 35mm f/2. The fisheye gets used situationally, but I love it when I use it. My least used lenses are the 50mm STM and the 70-200 f/4, thought mostly when I travel and want to save weight. I really could shed them both and not miss them. 

This year, I want to focus on getting more shooting time and hunker down and become proficient with LR & PS.

Greg


----------



## nhz (Jan 18, 2016)

my plans:


buy new, better camera (Nikon D750, Nikon D500, Sony A7R2 or new Canon e.g. 80D?) 
buy lenses for new camera (Nikon 4/300PF, 1.4xTC, 1.8/85, 1.8/24 or something similar; or Canon 100-400II and maybe 55-250STM as lightweight alternative).
depending on body purchase, buy new computer to handle bigger files and possibly video
learn new camera and get out more to shoot
maybe buy new compact (Coolpix A successor, Fuji X70, Sony RX100 series or something similar)

I'm currently using a 450D with a bunch of lenses and have been looking to upgrade for years. I don't really like the 450D because of questionable AF (slow and inaccurate), not-so-great sensor quality (noise/DR), crappy viewfinder and lack of tilt screen. Canon produced nothing compelling for me over the last years... 

I'm bumping up against the limitations of my gear, especially for shooting flying dragonflies (main problem: too slow and inaccurate AF, sensor quality goes down the drain from about 800 ISO) and landscape/cityscape style photography (main problem: too little low ISO DR, too much noise with longer exposures, slow LV focusing). I would prefer a camera that can handle both subjects and more general people/event photography with good results, but 'wildlife' and 'landscape' have different requirements and it's not so easy to find a good compromise (also because I don't like heavy cameras).

I'm definitely going to buy a new camera in the first half of this year, either a big change (jumping ship) or some cheap 'temporary solution' (SL2, T6?) for staying in the Canon camp until Canon has a more attractive body for me. Depending on the body purchase I'm also going to purchase some new glass for wildlife instead of my current 4/300IS with its aging AF and IS system.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jan 22, 2016)

My Resolutions
a) Buy no new gear, use what I have
b) Get rid of some the gear I have but don't use
c) Do some workshops, I'm at a level where to be better I need training from real experts
d) Find new locations, visit new places, take more Architectural shots
e) Go to Iceland
f) Aim to get going on my Associateship Panel.
g) Take one amazing photo this year


----------



## Ivan Muller (Jan 22, 2016)

No new Canon gear for the year.

I do this for a living and all I have is the following:

17-40 my worst lens but good enough for the job. Just ignore the extreme corners at 17mm & use f11 and its ok
24 TS my most used architecture & interior lens
40 pancake most used personal lens 
85 1.8 portraits and studio
100macro details and portraits
70-300L portraits, industrial personal, wildlife and landscapes
Modified 50mm med format shift lens for architecture & interiors

The thing is I could probably get by commercially with the 24TS, 40 and 70-300L for all of my commercial stuff if I really have to and for personal work the 40 will cover about 90%

6D more than good enough for work but would like something better like the 6dmk2 or 5d4 but I have only had the body for two years and to get max value I should really keep it for a total of 3years.

Oh yes I also have a M3 plus 22mm for personal work that's adequate for my style of shooting...


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 22, 2016)

This year's resolution - be happy with the gear I have. Save more money. Avoid reading about the 1DX II and the new 5D. Shoot a whole lot more than last year now that my health is finally taken a turn for the better - last year was miserable - I only made it outdoors 9 times to shoot the whole year.


----------



## Luds34 (Jan 22, 2016)

Last year was a bad year gear wise. I had kind of gotten to the point where my kit (crop) was just how I liked it and then I turned around and bought a 6D at the beginning of the year. What followed was a lot of gear swapping, etc.

So, similar to a few others I'm really focusing on using my current gear, getting out and shooting, explore/expand my photography and plan a trip or two, you know, get out and travel.

With that said there is always some money in the budget each year so I'll keep my eyes open for any opportunities to improve/upgrade a certain area. One good example would be swapping the 17-40 for the 16-35. Otherwise I'll just keep waiting to hear more on a potential 6D mark II and when we might see that.


----------



## Pookie (Jan 22, 2016)

mackguyver said:


> This year's resolution - be happy with the gear I have. Save more money. Avoid reading about the 1DX II and the new 5D. Shoot a whole lot more than last year now that my health is finally taken a turn for the better - last year was miserable - I only made it outdoors 9 times to shoot the whole year.


Hey Mack, glad to hear you're on the mend. Sounds like a great plan, stay strong on the not reading about the new ones  Best wishes for 2016!!!


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 22, 2016)

Pookie said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > This year's resolution - be happy with the gear I have. Save more money. Avoid reading about the 1DX II and the new 5D. Shoot a whole lot more than last year now that my health is finally taken a turn for the better - last year was miserable - I only made it outdoors 9 times to shoot the whole year.
> ...


Thanks, Pookie! Definitely starting to do better. Best wishes to you as well!


----------



## SPL (Jan 22, 2016)

mackguyver said:


> This year's resolution - be happy with the gear I have. Save more money. Avoid reading about the 1DX II and the new 5D. Shoot a whole lot more than last year now that my health is finally taken a turn for the better - last year was miserable - I only made it outdoors 9 times to shoot the whole year.


+1
I would love to add a 24mm TS & a 100mm L macro to my bag,… but I need to get out and shoot more. Glad to hear you are feeling better! Have a great year and hope you get to add many “keepers” to your image list!


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 22, 2016)

I want my New Gear Resolution for 2016 to be 100 Megapixels.


----------



## JonAustin (Jan 22, 2016)

I really don't need any more gear ...

If Canon releases a non-L 50mm USM IS lens, I'll take a hard look at it. For now, my f/2.5 CM covers this focal length, is super-sharp, and the buzzy sound its AFD focus motor makes is an almost endearing departure from my dead-silent USM glass.

When the 5D4 is released, I'll take a long, hard look at it, too, then try to convince myself that I'll be just as well off with a 2nd 5D3, particularly at close-out prices. If I do buy another 5Dx, I'll get rid of my 5D "classic" and 20D.

But I don't have any resolutions, per se. What I really need to do is see if I can get my Manfrotto 410 Junior Geared Head tightened up ... it has a little too much play in the base plate. (Any suggestions?)

I sincerely hope *mackguyver* has a much better year in 2016, and that we all spend more time using the gear we have than agonizing over the next acquisition.


----------



## tcmatthews (Jan 23, 2016)

mackguyver said:


> This year's resolution - be happy with the gear I have. Save more money. Avoid reading about the 1DX II and the new 5D. Shoot a whole lot more than last year now that my health is finally taken a turn for the better - last year was miserable - I only made it outdoors 9 times to shoot the whole year.



I am glad to hear you are feeling better. When creating this thread I though about how long it had been since the last time I had read a post by you. I hoped you were feeling ok. So it is very good to see you here. And best wishes I hope you can get out and make the most of your resolution.


----------



## bholliman (Jan 23, 2016)

2015 was a big purchase year for me, added a 300 f2.8 II and a 5DsR. Nothing else that I really need other than #2 below. I expect 2016 to be a year that I work more on my photography skills and learning LR and PS than acquiring gear - but I do love to acquire gear... , so who knows. 

Wish list for 2016 and beyond:
(1) Canon 50mm f/1.8 (or whatever) IS, similar quality and size to the 35mm f/2.0 IS when/if Canon ever makes one. I've decided to pass on the Sigma Art and am getting by with my little 50mm STM.
(2) A good quality, sturdy tripod and ball head, RRS ideally, but I might settle for the next tier down. I'm getting by with a lightweight Manfroto set-up, but its really not as stable and solid was I would like for my landscape work with the 5DsR.
(3) Gimbal head for above for wildlife use with my 300 f/2.8 and future 500 or 600 great white
(4) A 500mm f/4 or 600 f/4. Not sure one of these will ever work its way into my budget. Definitely not in 2016.
(5) Zeiss Otus 50mm f/1.4. Not sure how I would like a MF only lens since my vision is not that great. I need to rent one of these for a week or two to see if I'm able to get sharp pictures given my vision limitations.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jan 23, 2016)

I bought a lot in 2015, but there are a few things I'd like to get in 2016 to finish my conversion to FF.

1. 16-35 F??? - waiting to see if a new f2.8 will be announced this year. 

2. 300 F2.8 used - I was prepped to buy a used 300 f2.8 IS last year, but at the last moment I opted to go for a 6D + 100-400mk II. There are days I'd much rather have the 300 + my 1.4MkIII. 

3. 24-70 f2.8 - not sure which I would use more, this lens or the 16-35. I wanted to start with the WA to see if I would miss the 35-70 range since I have a 50 1.4. If I get this lens, I would most likely sell my 24-105 to get it.

This isn't gear, but my photography growth resolution is to get my work in at least two restaurants or banquet rooms this year. I also want to get a bird photo into the Wild Delight bird calendar for 2017. 

Last, I also need to trim down my kit.


----------



## bholliman (Jan 23, 2016)

tcmatthews said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > This year's resolution - be happy with the gear I have. Save more money. Avoid reading about the 1DX II and the new 5D. Shoot a whole lot more than last year now that my health is finally taken a turn for the better - last year was miserable - I only made it outdoors 9 times to shoot the whole year.
> ...



+1 MacGyver, good to see you back on the CR forum and that you are feeling better!


----------



## NorbR (Jan 24, 2016)

I already have too much gear ... so my resolutions are really (1) one item in, one item out (at least), goes for lenses and bodies, and (2) buy less, but buy good. 

That said, the next purchase for me will be the Canon 35mm 1.4L II. No rush for this, I'm doing more than OK with the Sigma for now, so I'll wait for the price of the Canon to drop a bit if possible (it hasn't budged at all in my country since it became available). 

I'm also still looking for an improved 85mm ... but here I'm waiting for more options. So Canon, Sigma, Tamron, anyone coming up with something convincing in that range, I'm ready for you. 

Finally I'll be taking a long hard look at the 5D IV when/if it comes this year. I don't really feel limited by my current bodies in any way, so this would be pure GAS, but if Canon makes it too tempting ... (here's hoping).


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 27, 2016)

bholliman said:


> tcmatthews said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...


Thanks for the message and good to see you again as well.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 27, 2016)

tcmatthews said:


> Continuing the theem from last year's http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/in...e my 70-200mm f4L to a 70-200mm f2.8L IS USM.


----------



## rfdesigner (Jan 27, 2016)

rfdesigner said:


> mine is much more humdrum
> 
> Go FF.
> 
> if that's a 6D, fine, but as I won't top £1000 until Christmas I'm keeping up interest in the possibilty of the 6DII.. I'll have to see what price it comes in at and how soon it turns up grey.



well, I'm there already.. I didn't expect that when I posted the above. 6D bought.
and a 50STM.

next:

probably lightroom
then a wireless Flash, probably a Yongnuo YN600 or similar


----------



## jthomson (Jan 27, 2016)

New gear with more resolution. 
Maybe a 50mp 5D. 8)


----------



## ninjapeps (Jan 28, 2016)

shoot more
buy another 135mm f2
don't buy any more camera bags

That third one will probably be the hardest to accomplish.


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Jan 29, 2016)

No new gear unless I trade up the Canon SL1 | Canon G16 for that new Canon SL2.
Squeeze more class time in this year, was very busy last and missed more classes than I wanted.

Hoping to get some photographs|photo story in a gallery this Spring that I've been working on since November.


----------



## Eldar (Jan 29, 2016)

I have more than I need and more than my skills deserve, but you only live once ... :

Even though the 1DXII seems to be a minor upgrade from the 1DX, I expect to get one. Full AF at f8 will be very useful. If AF tracking also improves, I'll be happy. I'll keep my 1DX as a number 2 body.

I also expect to get a 5DIV as a walk around and travel body. I will keep the 5DSR, but that is now primarily used with the Zeiss glass, with a precision matte focusing screen, so it is less useful for the slower lenses.

Lenses? I do't need any, but if the 600 f4DO comes or an upgrade to one of the key L-primes (24, 50, 85, 135), I suppose my weak character will show its qualities again ...

I would have loved to buy the Zeiss Otus 28/1.4, but I think it is simply too big and heavy.

I will travel more (not business), including Middle East, Iceland, South Africa and Botswana and consentrate more on shooting than buying though.


----------



## dave61 (Mar 29, 2016)

It's going to be a restrained year for me. In rough order of priority:


a carry-on compatible backpack that holds everything I want (never-ending search), tempted by Lowepro Protactic 450
Sigma 35mm Art lens
Canon M-series as a briefcase camera


----------



## d (Mar 29, 2016)

I'd really like to get a Pelican 1620. If an SL2 is released, I'll grab one of those, otherwise an 80D towards the end of the year.

d.


----------

